# [SUCHE] Einen Freund zum Werben (Die Nachtwache | Forscherliga)



## VodiCat (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
wie der Name schon verrät suche ich jemanden den ich Werben kann.

Ich spiele auf der Nachtwache Allianz und auf der Forscherliga Horde.

Ist ganz Praktisch da die Server zusammen liegen ^^

Ich bin 26 Jahre verheiratet und würde mich über eine Antwort freuen
Bei Interesse eine* PN oder in Game an Asawi (Allianz) oder Lúthien (Horde)*
Oder *Skype neria.auro* _(BITTE dazuschreiben um was es geht)
Nur Einladungen werden abgelehnt in Skype ^^_

 

MfG
VodiCat ^^


----------

